# Jack3d``



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Just ordered some off bodybuilding

Anyone got any cool or bad experiences?


----------



## Anabol Lector (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't like Jacked at all...

I am however in love with Anadraulic State GT by Lg Sciences. This stuff is the best around. I don't think I will use another pre workout powder other than this one again.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Anabol Lector said:


> I didn't like Jacked at all...
> 
> I am however in love with Anadraulic State GT by Lg Sciences. This stuff is the best around. I don't think I will use another pre workout powder other than this one again.


What did you find bad with the Jack3d, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

using it at moment give you a lil kick when trainin, slightly better pump only thing i hate is when my face starts to tingle thens when i add an extra scoop


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

mck said:


> using it at moment give you a lil kick when trainin, slightly better pump only thing i hate is when my face starts to tingle thens when i add an extra scoop


Some people like the tingles and some don't. This is the Beta Alanine causing something called parathesia. It is caused by beta-alanine binding to nerve receptors, activating them and causing them to discharge/fire. Many of these nerves are below the skin, giving a prickling/pins-and-needles sensation. This sensation begins approximately 15-20 minutes after ingesting beta-alanine and can last for 1-1.5 hours. It is harmless too.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

cheers for that bit info mate.


----------



## Anabol Lector (Apr 20, 2010)

mickfootie said:


> What did you find bad with the Jack3d, if you don't mind me asking.


It didn't sit well in my stomach, gave me bad cramps. I also didn't feel much from it. I picked up some Anadraulic State from LG and it was like night and day difference. USP does make some other solid products though. I loved Prime and Super Cissus.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Anabol Lector said:


> It didn't sit well in my stomach, gave me bad cramps. I also didn't feel much from it. I picked up some Anadraulic State from LG and it was like night and day difference. USP does make some other solid products though. I loved Prime and Super Cissus.


No problem. What results did you get from the PRIME and how long did you run it for?


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Jacked is sick, love the damn stuff!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with the ASGT by LG. I have never had a better pre-workout. The pSarm in it just gives that extra boost to help reach new heights.

I am a fan of Jack3d as well though. I have used it quite a bit, but I like the ride from the ASGT better. I am currently Beta Testing USP Labs' new Pink Magic... Day 9 and counting. Would love to stack this with either Prime or Natadrol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone tried purple wraath?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

yes, and it is not in the same class IMO


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Got form said:


> anyone tried purple wraath?


PW is mainly used throughout a workout and not a specific for pre-workouts.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Salias said:


> I agree with the ASGT by LG. I have never had a better pre-workout. The pSarm in it just gives that extra boost to help reach new heights.
> 
> I am a fan of Jack3d as well though. I have used it quite a bit, but I like the ride from the ASGT better. I am currently Beta Testing USP Labs' new Pink Magic... Day 9 and counting. Would love to stack this with either Prime or Natadrol


Pink Magic stacks very well with PRIME.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

mickfootie said:


> Pink Magic stacks very well with PRIME.


agreed, tried it a bit already :thumbup1: shhhhhhhh!!!

Can't wait for the inner circle release of it. What is the anticipated date for the PM release in the UK???


----------



## BSwole (Apr 28, 2010)

Salias said:


> I agree with the ASGT by LG. I have never had a better pre-workout. The pSarm in it just gives that extra boost to help reach new heights.
> 
> I am a fan of Jack3d as well though. I have used it quite a bit, but I like the ride from the ASGT better. I am currently Beta Testing USP Labs' new Pink Magic... Day 9 and counting. Would love to stack this with either Prime or Natadrol


ASGT Is awesome. I used Jacked for over a year now and I instantly switched. I love the feeling of staying in the gym for hours without forcing my self. The flavor also is a great bonus since the previous version. It has a better ingriedient profile aswell. There is nothing you can't love about it.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I am using 3-D which is the same but a cheaper imitation, found it very good thus far.


----------



## BSwole (Apr 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am using 3-D which is the same but a cheaper imitation, found it very good thus far.


Who is that by?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BSwole said:


> Who is that by?


Generic labz


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Generic labz


is it a Jack3d or ASGT knock off???


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Salias said:


> is it a Jack3d or ASGT knock off???


It is exactly the same as Jack3d.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Im not familiar with Jack3d or ASGT. Are they similar to Black powder?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

H22civic said:


> Im not familiar with Jack3d or ASGT. Are they similar to Black powder?


They are pre-workout supps but Black Powder is quite expensive IMO.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah it is. £50 a tub in my local sup store. Must try Jack3d or ASGT and compare them. Has anyone else used either of these two and black powder? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone know the KCal and Carbs in this?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

There have been a few comparisons of them, but ASGT and Jack3d stand in a league of their own. I have reviewed them myself and am leaning towards ASGT mostly because of the pSarm in it. That extra testosterone bounce just hits me well. Not as jittery as Jack3d as well, but some like the jittery feeling...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Salias said:


> There have been a few comparisons of them, but ASGT and Jack3d stand in a league of their own. I have reviewed them myself and am leaning towards ASGT mostly because of the pSarm in it. That extra testosterone bounce just hits me well. Not as jittery as Jack3d as well, but some like the jittery feeling...


:laugh:

Its a pre work out supp which gives a nice energy boost nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Its a pre work out supp which gives a nice energy boost nothing more nothing less.


true it gives the energy boost and the focus is unreal, but there is more to it IMO. After being on it for about 4 days there is a definite increase in strength and endurance, and more so than on a normal pre-workout. I react well to pSarm, which is one reason I bought it, and it gave me similar gains.

If not for the pSarm in it, I would probably give the award to Jack3d for best overall preworkout supp :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Salias said:


> true it gives the energy boost and the focus is unreal, but there is more to it IMO. After being on it for about 4 days there is a definite increase in strength and endurance, and more so than on a normal pre-workout. I react well to pSarm, which is one reason I bought it, and it gave me similar gains.
> 
> If not for the pSarm in it, I would probably give the award to Jack3d for best overall preworkout supp :thumbup1:


WTF is pSarm? I thought you were joking at first the pSarm comment..... :confused1:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> WTF is pSarm? I thought you were joking at first the pSarm comment..... :confused1:


LOL :beer: it is a testosterone enhancer. check this reading out from LG my friend:

pSARMs act like testosterone in specific tissues like muscle. This gives us the unique benefit of being anabolic without the negative side effects found with illegal anabolic steroids. The key to the pSARM is in the shape of the molecule which is similar to testosterone and acts like it in specific muscle tissues, giving the bodybuilder a very potent anabolic agent without the negative side effects. pSARMs are completely safe and effective. If you look at the diagram on the bottom of the page, you can see figure 1 is of the testosterone molecule in molecular position. Figure 2 is a molecular position diagram of osthole, the main pSARM in Methyl 1-D. In figure 3 you can see how they overlap and therefore have similar activity in tissues like muscle with out being negative on the liver or prostate. This overlap technology is what makes pSARMs so amazing. Let's run down the list of ingredients so you can see for yourself.

Cnidium is an herb that contains the natural pSARM osthole. The raw herb contains very little Osthole, but our special process standardizes the plant for only the pSARM osthole. Other companies may use a lower grade 10 or 20 percent osthole which doesn't have the same effect as our 90% extract. Only the right dose of osthole will stimulate the pSARM effect and we have the unique process for standardizing the herb for the highest Osthole content. One test subject on just Osthole alone, added over 50lbs to his leg press in just two weeks! In the study titled [Effects of osthol on androgen level and nitric oxide synthase activity in castrate rats] the researchers found "RESULTS: Testosterone, LH and FSH were significantly increased at the high dose of osthol treatment. The high and low dose of osthol treatment significantly enhanced the activity of NOS (P < 0.01). CONCLUSION: Osthol could increase androgen, gonadotropin and nitric oxide synthase (NOS) activity. It suggested that osthol had androgen-like effect and gonadotropin-like effect.". Only the high dose of Osthole will have this positive effect and we have standardized to contain over 90% Osthole, making Methyl 1-D very potent.

Hibiscus Rosa Sinensis is an herb that is proven to have anabolic and pSARM effects. We use the highest standardized extract to achieve a higher concentration of pSARMS from the Hibiscus plant, the 5:1 extraction method gives us the most potent Hibiscus extract available in a sports supplement. This amazing herbal pSARM is proven in the scientific literature to increase recovery time, improve NOS and reduce inflammation. However it's anabolic qualities are what we are after! In the study Anabolic effect of Hibiscus rosasinensis Linn. leaf extracts in immature albino male rats we find that the extract of Hibiscus Rosa Sinensis has pSARM effects and can reduce both estrogen and stimulate testosterone.. This is the conclusion drawn from that amazing study "RESULTS: Over the 8 weeks of treatment, the control, the cold aqueous extract dosed, hot aqueous extract dosed and alcoholic extract dosed rats gained 8%, 15%, 18% and 22% in body weights respectively. The increase in the weight of testis, epididymis, seminal vesicle and prostate of the alcoholic extract dosed rats was 19%, 30%, 31% and 40% respectively. CONCLUSION: The anabolic effect of the leaf extracts of H. rosasinensis is hereby established."

Additionally, many species of Hibuscus are shown to be anabolic, they just didn't check this particular one, however many species share commonalities. There is a lot of research behind Hibiscus and of course Osthole rocks as a phyto_androgen.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

All i know mate is real pSARM comes from research companies and the quality is questionable because one test from one company came out as a similar drug that only made intestines grow.

psarm in any sort of supplement will be rubbish.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

well I seem to be responding to it pretty good. I respond well to Prime as well. I guess we all respond differently


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Placebo effect can be great and very real if you belief enough


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

touche!!!! but I had no idea I was taking pSarm in the ASGT when I was dosing it. I read the profile, but simply forgot about it. After about 2 weeks, and on nothing else, I started seeing strength gains that could not come from a pre-workout on its own. That is when I got back into the ingredients and did a bit more research. Only thing I can say is give it a shot. If you take pre-workout supps then you have nothing to lose.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive noticed most pre workout supplements say to take on an empty stomach for best results. How long do they mean to fast before you take it? Surely not eating for a reasonably long time before training wouldnt be a good idea?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Salias said:


> touche!!!! but I had no idea I was taking pSarm in the ASGT when I was dosing it. I read the profile, but simply forgot about it. After about 2 weeks, and on nothing else, I started seeing strength gains that could not come from a pre-workout on its own. That is when I got back into the ingredients and did a bit more research. Only thing I can say is give it a shot. If you take pre-workout supps then you have nothing to lose.


Well stimulants increase your strength dude, this supplement has the 1,4 dimeth (sp) which is one hell of a strong stim. Its the only stim i can't handle in large amounts....



H22civic said:


> Ive noticed most pre workout supplements say to take on an empty stomach for best results. How long do they mean to fast before you take it? Surely not eating for a reasonably long time before training wouldnt be a good idea?


I have a meal 90 minutes prior to training and my work out stuff 30 minutes prior to training with no problem.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah i do something similar. I wouldnt class not eating for an hour as being on an empty stomach though which is why i thought it strange. I wonder what theyre definition of an empty stomach is?lol

On a side note, Con, how do supplements compare in the states, to over in the uk? A mate is going over to work and we where talking about it the other day. Ive been told before theyre cheaper and better quality than over here?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

H22civic said:


> Yeah i do something similar. I wouldnt class not eating for an hour as being on an empty stomach though which is why i thought it strange. I wonder what theyre definition of an empty stomach is?lol
> 
> *On a side note, Con, how do supplements compare in the states, to over in the uk? A mate is going over to work and we where talking about it the other day. Ive been told before theyre cheaper and better quality than over here?*


Products are definatley cheaper in the US than we pay over here but as for quality they are the same as most US companies who sell over here don't make a different ingredient profile just for us in the UK.

Most online supplement sellers have the same products here as that are sold in the US.

For example AEN, USPlabs, I-Force and so on send the same products here as sold in the US. Obviously they are more expensive to buy here as there are charges that companies have to pay for getting them over here and so we have to pay that cost to them for them to make their money.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

H22civic said:


> On a side note, Con, how do supplements compare in the states, to over in the uk? A mate is going over to work and we where talking about it the other day. Ive been told before theyre cheaper and better quality than over here?


Supplements are dirt cheap here due to many places selling them.

You pay about 50% of what you would in the UK here.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

mickfootie said:


> Products are definatley cheaper in the US than we pay over here but as for quality they are the same as most US companies who sell over here don't make a different ingredient profile just for us in the UK.
> 
> Most online supplement sellers have the same products here as that are sold in the US.
> 
> For example AEN, USPlabs, I-Force and so on send the same products here as sold in the US. Obviously they are more expensive to buy here as there are charges that companies have to pay for getting them over here and so we have to pay that cost to them for them to make their money.


some companies have to modify whats in their products, as some substances that are legal in the US are banned in the UK


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

true for some, but from what I have seen the majority are the same ingredient profile


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

gumballdom said:


> some companies have to modify whats in their products, as some substances that are legal in the US are banned in the UK


True about a few, but not many...



Salias said:


> true for some, but from what I have seen the majority are the same ingredient profile


^^^^Most yes.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

hey Mick, how long until you get Pink Magic here in the UK??


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Salias said:


> hey Mick, how long until you get Pink Magic here in the UK??


It could be a while yet as they are still having testers log it in the US. I think it will be going to market for the inner circle first and then to all in a few months time in the US. It could well be that it will be a few months after this before it gets over here.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

mickfootie said:


> It could be a while yet as they are still having testers log it in the US. I think it will be going to market for the inner circle first and then to all in a few months time in the US. It could well be that it will be a few months after this before it gets over here.


yeah I am one of those testers. I am loving the stuff thus far. It has surprising recomp abilities as well. Casey and Jacob said they are trying to get the inner circle release by late May... they anticipate selling out immediately. Hopefully you guys will have your hands on the Pink soon!! :thumb:


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Salias said:


> yeah I am one of those testers. I am loving the stuff thus far. It has surprising recomp abilities as well. Casey and Jacob said they are trying to get the inner circle release by late May... they anticipate selling out immediately. Hopefully you guys will have your hands on the Pink soon!! :thumb:


I got mine. :wink:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

I had a feeling you would get the hook up!!! LOL


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Salias said:


> I had a feeling you would get the hook up!!! LOL


Benefits of knowing the right people across the water.... :wink:


----------



## Anabol Lector (Apr 20, 2010)

mickfootie said:


> No problem. What results did you get from the PRIME and how long did you run it for?


I ran Prime for 3 bottles at 8 a day... so about 2.5 months. I didn't feel anything while I was on it but I did notice strength gains. My bench, squat, and deadlift all went up by about 20 lbs.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Anabol Lector said:


> I ran Prime for 3 bottles at 8 a day... so about 2.5 months. I didn't feel anything while I was on it but I did notice strength gains. My bench, squat, and deadlift all went up by about 20 lbs.


Strength i think is the biggest factor of PRIME. Did you get any muscle fullness?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

Anabol Lector said:


> I ran Prime for 3 bottles at 8 a day... so about 2.5 months. I didn't feel anything while I was on it but I did notice strength gains. My bench, squat, and deadlift all went up by about 20 lbs.


Next time try the 6/9 dosing cycle. Most cross over from purely strength gains to hitting solid recomp at that point. Also, when Pink Magic hits the streets, stack the 2 for a truly great recomp strength building stack... you could even throw the whole Asteroid Stack in for the perfect mix :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Salias said:


> Next time try the 6/9 dosing cycle. Most cross over from purely strength gains to hitting solid recomp at that point. Also, when Pink Magic hits the streets, stack the 2 for a truly great recomp strength building stack... you could even throw the whole Asteroid Stack in for the perfect mix :thumb:


LMAO at all those stupid sounding names:lol:

Don't forget a few GALAXY chocolate bars to that stack:thumbup1:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> LMAO at all those stupid sounding names:lol:
> 
> Don't forget a few GALAXY chocolate bars to that stack:thumbup1:


haha, never looked at it that way!! :laugh: some crazy names. the pest part about the Pink Magic bottle is it says something like

we made this supplement so manly we had to name it Pink!!

Couldn't believe it!! :lol: but then who named all the Hostess stuff out there??

Ding Dong

Twinkie

Cup Cake


----------



## buzzin (Jun 22, 2009)

mickfootie said:


> I got mine. :wink:


Where is the best place to purchase from?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

buzzin said:


> Where is the best place to purchase from?


At the moment Pink Magic is not on sale. It should be on the market in a few months.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> LMAO at all those stupid sounding names:lol:
> 
> Don't forget a few GALAXY chocolate bars to that stack:thumbup1:


LoL.... :tongue:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

buzzin said:


> Where is the best place to purchase from?


if you want it early go here http://www.usplabsdirect.com/ and join the inner circle :thumb:


----------



## dasine (Mar 11, 2010)

do u need to run some sort of pct for Anadraulic State, Jack3d?

and do u have to cycle them?


----------



## dasine (Mar 11, 2010)

also do u get any sides from any of them? they sound like really strong stuff..


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

no PCT for either, and like all supps, they should be cycled. I like 6-8 weeks on and then about 4 off.

I have never had a side from either of these products, and neither have most. There have been some jitters a bit from jack3d, but that is what you get when you dose it... jack3d. Both products are the top of the line, and from two of the hottest companies out there.

When dosing, start with 1 scoop and adjust for your needs.

I use 2 for Jack3d and 3 for ASGT, but I am a big guy.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

right so i got my **** there last wk, wasnt impressed, took it on an empty stomach and i was ****ing buzzed but not in a good way, i didnt know wether i was full of energy or just feeling weak..anyone else have this experience?

I hit the treadmil and after a mile i thought i was going to throw up??

did a few deadlifts and that was it, i was out the door!

Anyone recommend anything?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

rippedgreg said:


> right so i got my **** there last wk, wasnt impressed, took it on an empty stomach and i was ****ing buzzed but not in a good way, i didnt know wether i was full of energy or just feeling weak..anyone else have this experience?
> 
> I hit the treadmil and after a mile i thought i was going to throw up??
> 
> ...


First off did you start with 1 scoop?

Did you take on an empty stomach? How long ago was the last meal before using Jack3d?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

it was maybe a couple of hours, i hadnt actually eaten much that day, i took 3 scoops...might have been my problem


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

hahahahaha bro you were bouncing off the walls!!! when fasted, or close there to like you did, you really have to be careful with the dosing. On fasted lifts, I am at 2 scoops and never any more. When non fasted, I can have about 3 with the same effect as 2. I did the same thing you did once... believe me, never did it again!!!! lol


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Salias said:


> hahahahaha bro you were bouncing off the walls!!! when fasted, or close there to like you did, you really have to be careful with the dosing. On fasted lifts, I am at 2 scoops and never any more. When non fasted, I can have about 3 with the same effect as 2. I did the same thing you did once... believe me, never did it again!!!! lol


mate i thought my face was melting hahaha!!right then..problem solved wheres the dumbells?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

rippedgreg said:


> it was maybe a couple of hours, i hadnt actually eaten much that day, i took 3 scoops...might have been my problem


3 scoops will definatley cause issue if you haven't eaten much throughout the day.


----------



## Anabol Lector (Apr 20, 2010)

mickfootie said:


> Strength i think is the biggest factor of PRIME. Did you get any muscle fullness?


No I didn't...



Salias said:


> Next time try the 6/9 dosing cycle. Most cross over from purely strength gains to hitting solid recomp at that point. Also, when Pink Magic hits the streets, stack the 2 for a truly great recomp strength building stack... you could even throw the whole Asteroid Stack in for the perfect mix :thumb:


I just wish USP made it so that it could be ran at a proper dose from the get go. I hated having to buy multiple products to get 1 month out of it. From what I've read people got zero results from the recommended 6 caps per day. They should make a bigger bottle or the dosage size should be increased.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

there are plenty of guys out there, and they have the logs to prove it, that respond with the 6 caps. Usually they weigh in the under 200lb category, but I am way over that so I take the 6/9 dosing with 1 day off weekly. Some smaller guys need this as well because their receptors are to stimmed out on other things.

The problem is that ALL supps affect ALL people differently. There are plenty of non-reactors to PRIME just like there are non reactors to M-DROL. What I recommend to all is to take some time, research. Give a few a shot. play with the dosing for the 30-60 days, and if it works for you... you found it...., if not, either try again with a different dosing and different times taking the supp, or move to something new. either way... money well spent IMO!! :beer:


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

sittin here after a pretty intense workout and i feel like im skaggin off ecstasy, i am drained as f uck, jack3d sucks official balls!!


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> All i know mate is real pSARM comes from research companies and the quality is questionable because one test from one company came out as a similar drug that only made intestines grow.
> 
> psarm in any sort of supplement will be rubbish.


You tell them! Along with the rest of the stolen name stuff........... AI, SERMS etc


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting some Jack but i train first thing in the morn and go to work straight afterwards.

Worried i'll be a mess at work and end up getting sacked.

Will i be ok to work ?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

would not recommend taking on empty stomach try and eat an hour before ive got jack3d on special offer here at the minute

http://manandmuscle.co.uk/jack3d.html


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Worked for me for a little while, then my body got use to it and it stopped being effective in terms of pump, I still got some good focus and energy from it though. Apparently the watermelon flavour is the best.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

JUSSI75 said:


> would not recommend taking on empty stomach try and eat an hour before ive got jack3d on special offer here at the minute QUOTE]
> 
> Everything i've read is that you are supposed to take on an empty stomach. :confused1: Confused.
> 
> But i might take you up on your offer if i can find out if it will be too messy for work :thumb:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Tried a whole host of the big name preworkouts and Jack3d kicks the **** off everything for mr.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JUSSI75 said:


> 1 hour to two hours after eating is best in my experience it prob means dont take with food as youll probably throw it back up again but at the same time dont have it if you havent eaten for a few hours


----------

